# What do you know about your fellow posters?



## Tina (Jul 10, 2007)

Give us five members of this community and things you know about them. *I'm not encouraging the telling of secrets*, please, but things you have seen them talk about regarding themselves, their talents, hobbies, etc in public, here on the boards. I'll start. 

1) Evil Princess is the queen of basset hound protectors.

2) Sandie Sabo-Russo used to be in a band.

3) Brandi has started a program to feel hungry children from low-income families in her country, Canada.

4) EbonySSBBW has just earned her MSW.

5) LillyBBW is a opera singer.

Your turn...


----------



## supersoup (Jul 10, 2007)

1--ginny is a college graduate with a JOB!!!!! (BigBeautifulMe)

2--maire goes to 'rukkers' and she's a french speaking smarty pants (LoveDubh)

3--kevin is a movie fanatic, and also has a large collection of pics-for-every-occasion (Blackjack)

4--AM has her beloved iPhone now! (AnnMarie)

5--elle is not only a shoe and dress maven, but an arteest as well. color me triple jealous! (ellecamino)


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 10, 2007)

1) mtnmaiden is a wonderful gal, and is married to a nice and handsome guy 

2) Biodieselman is a fun guy, has a very cool bio-diesel setup and is the BBQ master

3) Risible is a fun gal, incredible cook and wonderful hostess

4) Missaf is a fun, adventurous gal and a skilled musician who will soon be doing a campground harmonica duet.

5) Sandie S-R and BBWModel once protested a fitness club that said aliens eat fat people. I have pictures to prove it...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Koldun (Jul 10, 2007)

Athen9950 = New Feedee

GreenEyedFairy = has a mullet


----------



## elle camino (Jul 10, 2007)

Lovesbhms? more like loves hippie drummers.

waxwing can fart the croation national anthem. 

soup and i have actually been married for 35 years. 




ok sike. i suck at retaining information! but i love this thread.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 10, 2007)

Elle Camino only wears dresses, never pants.

Mini is obsessed with collecting sunglasses.

Tina is learning to speak French.

Waxwing just started a dream job.

The Chief scuba dives.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 10, 2007)

1) Ripley's favorite time of year is Christmas.

2) Rainyday and cheese. Enough said.

3) BigBeautifulMe is a Southerner who doesn't like fried chicken. 

4) JoyJoy is interested in all things Celtic.

5) Tina loves American muscle cars.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread. The potential is too good for it to slip to the second page and be forgotten.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2007)

This is so great. However I have a terror that if I try it I'll accidentally forget someone. So I will wimp out, but I love loads of people here. And am having clandestine affairs with a good many as well.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 10, 2007)

here's a few

* Tina apparently wears a big perm and neo-Victorian hat everywhere, even shopping and working out  Okay, no, sorry, past tense, she doesn't any more. Tina is recently married! This is exciting news.

* Jamie is recently engaged! Also exciting news.

* FAStan is well, duh, Alan Alda. He is also about to be on a TV show about tattoos that everybody should watch.

* Mr. Chickens Who Scream, among many hidden assets, is way good with the show tunes *and* heterosexual, this is fun. Test him! About the show tunes 

* Jes makes byooful Joolry.

* Ripley has better Austen quote-retention than most anyone I've met, also she's insanely good at Scrabble.

* ThatFatGirl likes Ohio so much that she married somebody just to get there . 

* Soupy is clearly amazing with children!


----------



## ripley (Jul 10, 2007)

Joy has a depth of sensitivity and warmth that I treasure. She also has a dog named Chihuly. 

Liz is a great writer and very cultured. The best part is that she's still 12 years old inside half the time though.  

Screaming Chicken has been involved with theater from a young age. He has a brother who is an FA too. 

Rainyday is a wonderful photographer. And she makes the best tandoori chicken. 

Donnaalicious is super awesome at her job and she has lots of pets she adores. I wish she saw how amazing she is, like we all do.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 10, 2007)

Liz was on her academic team in HS.

Ripley was her high school's valedictorian.

Missaf is the den mother for her son's Cub Scout pack.

Rainyday is addicted to books.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 10, 2007)

Miss Vickie worked for Starbucks in their customer service department before becoming a nurse.

SoVerySoft despises ketchup as much as she loves crispy chicken skin and lobster. 

EclecticGirl has appeared on _Jeopardy!_

JoyJoy and Saucywench work together for the same employer.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmmm let's see:

1. I know that Tina was married to her love Eric (also known as Big) recently and she is moving to be with him.

2. I know that Sasha is a massage therapist who loves sushi and mexican food.

3. I know that SoVerySoft loves seafood.

4. I know that TSL lives with her beau, Ryan in Cali.

5. I know that Ripley is visiting her partner in crime, Rainyday, for the summer.


----------



## ripley (Jul 10, 2007)

I know that Ashmamma's Babe loves Jazz. 

I know that Frankie is the best combination of kindness and wicked humor I've ever seen and I love her for it. 

I know that Jamie wants a dog. 

I know that Carrie is head of a large menagerie. 

I know that Jane is quite the politico.


----------



## butch (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmm, don't want to leave anyone out, but I want to play, too. 

Jes used to say "Hi Hasselhof" a lot. I miss that.

Edx has been working this summer on a Dims-related archival project.

BigPlaidPants is studying for his grad school exams.

Liz has the coolest avatars, especially the panda one she's using right now.

Eclectic Girl is a great NAAFA volunteer.

Hmm, only 5? Those were the first ones I thought of, so hopefully some of you will remember the folks I didn't get to.


----------



## Tina (Jul 10, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> This is so great. However I have a terror that if I try it I'll accidentally forget someone. So I will wimp out, but I love loads of people here. And am having clandestine affairs with a good many as well.


Wax, you don't have to name everyone, just pick some that you know something about. That also serves to let others know the people you've listed. You can also make as many lists as you like!


----------



## Jane (Jul 10, 2007)

I know that Fatlane.....(muffled scream, sounds of a very heavy object being dragged across the floor)...


----------



## Frankie (Jul 10, 2007)

ripley said:


> I know that Frankie is the best combination of kindness and wicked humor I've ever seen and I love her for it.




I know I'm thrilled to know ripley. I love ya, but you already know that.

I know that:

- Ripley is dedicated to her pets and is an avid gardener. What happened to that PBS show "Victory Garden"? This show should be brought back and Ripley should be the host - only this time it would actually be interesting and fun. I think she could probably work in the Amazon rain forest discovering new species of fauna. Only it's way too hot and muggy there, and, boy, do we know how rip gets when she's overheated (pun intended). :kiss2: 

- No matter how busy Vickie is (and she's damn busy), she always has time to share her wealth of medical knowledge here. She's truly an asset to Dims. She's a powerhouse of energy, and I don't know how she manages to accomplish so much.

- Michelle writes some killer poetry and looks beautiful and truly regal wearing a tiara (ok, even without the tiara). She is one of my favorite people. She leads the cutest flock of birds. And she needs to ramp it up some in the Dear Anta thread! Get crackin', lady.  

- Friday is a wonderful mix of tough and caring. She's not going to put up with anyone's shit, and I admire this. She's got a lot of wit and wisdom, and she cracks me up constantly. She has really beautiful eyes, and one day she's going to teach me how to apply eyeshadow without looking like I got caught in a fist fight.

I didn't realize I was going to create a sappy lovefest, but there you have it.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 10, 2007)

I know that Fuzzy has forgotten more about cooking than I ever hope to know.:bow: 

Evil Princess has the job that all us foodees so badly want.:eat2: 

Liz is a big fan of _Are You Being Served?_

Rainy and Ripley are vicious chess players.


----------



## Esme (Jul 10, 2007)

This thread put a little smile on my face.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2007)

Koldun said:


> Athen9950 = New Feedee
> 
> GreenEyedFairy = has a mullet




Lol- not anymore  

</see avatar>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2007)

Wagimawr has met me in reality 

Kara/Theatermuse lives in my town and I just joined her new size acceptance group she started here. I hope to meet her soon, too if I can make the next meet-up 

ButterBelly is rounding us NC people up to meet up in September or October- more e-people to finally meet! 

JoiseyTomata- though she doesn't post on the boards but is a chat regular- she is my stepsister 

Arrythmia is gone for a while to work on her charity haunted house but will be back

Swamptoad and Jon Blaze like Trance/EDM like I do 

Chimpi repairs musical instruments for a living.

UberAris is very creative and loves making fantasy figure models.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh boy, let's see how many I can think of. So many of them have already been discussed....

1) Frankie is an awesome decorator. I want her to come to my house and help me put it to rights.

2) Ripley is scary smart as hell, and funny to boot. She was also a vet tech and is my biggest resource for All Things Doggie (except as they relate to bassets in which case Evil Princess has my vote).

3) Risible is very good at puns. I'm loving her thread titles. And she's even more stunning in person than she is in pictures. Her smile lights up a room. 

4) Biodieselman has the cutest dimples I ever did see. And puppies. Cute puppies, too.

5) Screaming Chicken just had a bad bout with MRSA, poor duckie... erm, chicken, I mean. 

6) I could listen to Santaclear talk about Berkeley all night long. He's very smart, insightful and quirky in a fun way.

7) Catalina is a nurse, like me, who works with babies, like me. Only she -- like Socialbfly -- has the awesome responsibility of fixin' sick babies. I am in awe of her, and the other NICU and PICU RN's I know.

8) EbonySSBBW is, like me, a freak for some In 'n Out, animal style.

9) Miss Vickie (yeah, that's me) is thinking obliquely about legally changing her name. To Mollie. Just because she likes it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2007)

Obesus is God.

Timberwolf never has a negative thing to say about anyone.

AnnMarie's old blog still has the Sesame Street Terror Alert Icon.

Boteroesque Babe hasn't been on in a long long time.

FatAndProud is alot younger than I thought she was.

I really hate to state the obvious, but Buffie has a hot car. 

_(And I"d like to know what I've forgotten about cooking..because I seem to have forgot)_


----------



## Buffie (Jul 11, 2007)

Misse (HotBBWnKC) has the best poker-face EVER and she's crazy brilliant and the bestest friend a person could ever be lucky enough to know.

Jane is one *awesome* Okie.

SandieZ wuvs fuzzy baby critters and Stevie Nicks like no one else.

PorkChop is Hot Hot Hot.

Oh, Fuzzy... about Josie (my '69 Cutty), guess who threw a rod and stranded me in Joplin on Saturday... Yeah. Sucks. Real bad. ~cry~


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 11, 2007)

THis is fun!

Sandie Sabo-Russo plays the drums and LOVES all things Scottish and we are the same age and both have long blonde hair! hehehe!

Conrad and Ruby introduced Sandie and Guy (who is REALLY tall and handsome) and the rest is history!

Misty is going to teach kindergarten in the fall AND drives a VW Bug and owns cute drapes.

Eclecticgirl Carla is one of the smartest women I have ever met and I love her like a daughter.....a really SMART daughter! LOL!

Green-eyed fairy lives here in Asheville near me and always seems to have something positive and kind to say about posters.

Sandie Z. LOVES Wayne Z AND Stevie Nicks!:wubu: 

Rainyday is REALLY good at Liberatti....I can't even spell it correctly.

Fuzzy likes cake? Not sure of that one. Maybe I am thinking of Diedra who makes cakes.....or it is AnnMarie that likes to eat them along with Randi-SoVerySoft. (Maybe we all do and that is why I am so confused!)

Okay, getting late here and I can't seem to remember who I know anything about :doh: .......will try again at a later date.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 11, 2007)

What a great thread.  Thanks for the compliments, people. 

Manda (supersoup) works at the BCC and pretty much hates it, has a brother who just graduated high school, takes daytrips to Michigan, and just set a new text messaging record for herself (over 200 yesterday). She is also the queen of hats.

Rainy writes for a living - which I think is awesome. She also has stunningly beautiful eyes, which we don't see often enough around here. She enjoys reading as much as I do - which says a lot.

Ripley has a dog that is okay after all (whew!) and a leg that is healing up from the breakage it endured. She's also a spitfire, and absolutely gorgeous. She and rainy are not having lesbian relations during their summer together - to the detriment of the LGBTQ community. 

Liz is an artist as well as an incredible writer. I envy her her amazing job. 

The Obstreperous Ms. J is an incredible actress (I've seen her in action in a play in which she plays a goddess - how appropriate, no?)

This was hard - there were some facts for which I couldn't remember if they were for public consumption or not. lol. So I left those alone!


----------



## Emma (Jul 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus - has a lovely kitchen

TallFatSue - has an engineer husband called art

Waxwing - is worried about weather the simpsons movie will be funny or not

Rainahblue's biggest pev peev is being ignored.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2007)

Esme loves Diet Dr. Pepper.

Rainyday at one point was going to major in Animal Sciences.

Ripley lives in the middle of a forest (literally).

BigBeautifulMe is the go to person here for info related to sleep apnea and the CPAP.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

I decided to pick some of the people I've met in real life. I may do a part 2 of folks I haven't.

MissToodles is into New York transit history.

Lipmixgirl collects Helly Kitty _everything._

Eclectic Girl works way too hard sometimes, but she loves it.

Jay West Coast lives in one of the cutest, most memorable neighborhoods I've ever seen!

Smushygirl looks fabulous in white.

SlackerFA is chewing his fingernails, waiting to hear back from a graduate school.

EightySeven is living in Michigan for the summer (man, I should email him!)

Jes has a cat named Pilar that greets you on her answering machine. And no cell phone. (Pilar doesn't have a cell either).


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 11, 2007)

SlackerFA has really great music in his itunes

LilyBBW can rock a pair of tall black boots like nobody's business and is insanely beautiful

TSL has inexplicably mean cats, and also can make me laugh and be nauseated at the same time, and that it has to do with the word "juices"

Jes compares her city's summer to a rectum

AnnMarie can make off the cuff caring comments that make me cry

AFG hopes that I have money on the 21st

Blackjack often is pantsless. Wait. We all knew that one. 

More later. I guess I should actually do some work at work. Bastards.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy has twin sons.

SocialBfly has a twin sister.

Jamie, Esme, and Tina all met there SO's through Dims.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2007)

AnnMarie REALLY likes kielbasa soup.

Flyin' Lilac is a bass player in a rock band.

SamanthaNY has a penchant for torque and horsepower.

Risibile loves her shi tzus.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> *Green Eyed Fairy has twin sons*.
> 
> SocialBfly has a twin sister.
> 
> Jamie, Esme, and Tina all met there SO's through Dims.



Twin girls


----------



## jamie (Jul 11, 2007)

ValentineBBW loves poodles...and I love that about her.

Eightyseven loves the Counting Crows almost as much as I do...and I dig that about him.

ThatFatGirl is on the move to Cleveland and loves Tori Amos...and I think both of those facts are pretty cool.

Ella Bella has a job that keeps her running around all day at an airport. I am not sure what exactly her job entails, but she seems to work pretty hard and know how to deal with people. She is also a caring and concerned mother....and that rocks.

SummerG is a princess who loves to gamble...and that is pretty swell.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Twin girls



I am SO sorry!:doh: My sisters are twins hence why I probably put down sisters.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 11, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> ... I probably put down sisters.


 Does this mean you were a mean brother?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Does this mean you were a mean brother?



I was the perfect big brother.:batting: 

Well hell, now my explanation makes no sense at all.:doh:


----------



## Mini (Jul 11, 2007)

I know surprisingly little about my fellow Dimmers. I don't pay enough attention.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 11, 2007)

ActivistFatGirl- is trying to make the world a better place

Waxwing- an insanely funny girl that I enjoyed meeting and wished she lived closer so I could hang out with her more!

TCUBOB- very funny and tall! Works in washington and wants to kill one of his coworkers.

AnnMarie- Loves her kitties and just got an iphone.

Jamie- a beautiful lady I met several years ago in Atlanta (before even starting to come to dims I think), just got engaged and is a long time friend to my honey!

Tina- just got married, getting ready to move to Canada and is an awesome listener who has lent me her ear on more than one occasion. 

Les Toil- he lives in the same area as me and is a wonderful artist. Bummed I haven't had the chance to meet him.

JayWestCoast- recently moved to the bay area from the Pacific NorthWest to land his dreamjob and lives in an awesome neighborhood. Also bummed to not have had the chance to meet him!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2007)

Friday performed the ceremony at Tina and Biggie's wedding.

The Obestreperous Ms. J and Fuzzy are native Texans.

Jamie is responsible for my chat nickname.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 11, 2007)

Blackjack is not afraid to get _completely_ into a movie he's watching. Even if it makes him really scared or really sad.


Also, he's not afraid to let us know that.


That's cool.


----------



## Isa (Jul 12, 2007)

PanHype loves to eat Saumagen. 

BeaBea has a great online store that I will purchase something from one day.

QtPatooti is going to the 2007 Vegas Bash.

Tina and Miss Vickie are very good friends.

Diedrababe & fa_man_stan are sporting some cool tattoos and will appear on the show Miami Ink in the near future.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 12, 2007)

BBMe just grajitated and landed a job, cold! That shit is hard to do.

Elle C. works some rockin hair color.

Sasha works some rockin eyeshadow!

SuperO has a great eye for photos.

Ivy is 2x as together a chick as I was at 1/2 my age


----------



## Mini (Jul 12, 2007)

TSL loves her some Thai food and has as evil a sense of humor as I do.

Ashley is a female version of me, albeit shorter and fatter. Probably looks better in a bikini, too. No, no probably about it. Does.

Renaissance Woman is smarter than me, as she has pointed out on *many* occasions. 

Freethinker is a kickass music man.

Blackjack has a good eye for the camera.


----------



## Tina (Jul 12, 2007)

Fuzzy has a dream larder. Those of you who don't know what I'm referring to can find it on the Foodee Board 

Ella has fabulous gams and a big heart.

Buffie has a great sense of humor.

Isa has probably the prettiest smile I have ever seen, and has a very sophisticated, eclectic taste in music.

Kara has been involved in SA for a very long time, and has held various offices within it. She is also a kind and generous person.

More upcoming.


----------



## ripley (Jul 12, 2007)

big_gurl_lvr is from Poland but he lives in Ireland right now.

goldenzim is from Zimbabwe but moved to London.

BigBellySSBBW is from the US but moved to England to marry her beau.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 12, 2007)

Mini said:


> Renaissance Woman is smarter than me, as she has pointed out on *many* occasions.


Just because I did the stats to prove it....

(not kidding :blush: )


----------



## Jane (Jul 12, 2007)

Free hates it when you say he is _Talented_. He is skilled.

Bob fights his inner Texan.

AFG has my admiration for her amazing stamina used to make the world a better place. She's in that "can't go home again/need to go home to make things better" loop we all go through.

EP scares the heck out of me when she comes up with _Just What I Would Say_.

Buffie disappeared as well when she mentioned FatL........


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy loves the cawk and probably the calk and is truly sweet.

BeaBea is a talented savvy business woman with a bounty of grace and tact.


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane and Rainy and SuperOdalisque have gone through similar tough times and come out the other side as strong or stronger than they started out.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 12, 2007)

I think I can say a few innocuous things about the Dimmers that I've met.

1. Ned Sontag is just as charming as you could imagine.
2. Big Beautiful Me is an fantastic dancer who just graduated from Smith.
3. Lipmix LIVES for Karaoke.
5. BBWMoon is over the moon about her beau and moving soon.
6. Ms. Toodles is a great gal with a delish sense of fashion.
7. Mango rocks a 'stache like a mofo!
8. Blackjack has a peculiar taste for absurd movies.
9. LillyBBW is an amazing singer and great friend all around.
10 AFG has a great rack. I am jealous of her rack. Seriously.
11.Rowan has people that love her and care for her in this trying time in her life.
12. TCUBob is a peculiar bird, in a good way.
13. Jes is one of the funniest people I know.
14. The Boston Contingent: Anne Marie, Heather, John know how to put a party on and are the nicest hosts you can imagine.
15. The UncannyBruceman rocks a kilt like no ones bizness.
16. Waxwing is the kind of girl you want as part of your girly posse, cause she is crazy and can drink you under the table.
17. Slacker's "FA Mobile" needs a seatbelt extension for the super fatties.
18. BoteroBabe is the friend to have in NYC because she knows everyone that you need to know.
19. Totmacher is sweet with a capital S, although he drives too fast for my taste.
20. Toni, my dear sweet Toni is full of so much love and is great to go out to clubs with. She has the lowdown on everybody!!!

I know I have more to say about Berna, Placebo, Nancy, and a whole slew of people that I've met in my short year since joining DIMS, so my apologies for not mentioning you at this time, but know that you are near and dear to my heart.


----------



## Jane (Jul 12, 2007)

Jes makes me get funny looks from the other people at work. When I read her posts, I crack up, and they walk by my door and stare. I haven't told them, "Don't Judge Me" yet, but it's coming.

Butch is scarey smart.

Tina is everyone's Mama. We all run to her when we're hurt, and she hugs us and says, "Didn't I tell you not to do that."...oh, wait, that was my mother.

Mini...mind like a steel-trap, on a bear's leg.

TSL...my daughter in spirit.

FatLane has the...........


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

RedVelvet has gorgeous hair.
Wagimawr is a video gamer.
Jes is a fan of the mighty Hoff.
Mini apparently doesnt pay attention
Green Eyed Fairy not surprisingly likes Fairies. 

Im surprised no one has mentioned my prudishness or apathy. Eh, whatever.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> *Green Eyed Fairy loves the cawk *and probably the calk and is truly sweet.
> 
> BeaBea is a talented savvy business woman with a bounty of grace and tact.



You left out the part where I'm a slave to the cawk.... opppppssss  
I mean thanks- you're way too sweet yourself  xoxoxooxxxoo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> RedVelvet has gorgeous hair.
> Wagimawr is a video gamer.
> Jes is a fan of the mighty Hoff.
> Mini apparently doesn’t pay attention
> ...



Jack loves William Shatner figures as much as I LOVE my fairy art.... but who can blame him? The Shat molded into plastic is uber hot.......:wubu:

Oh, and I know Jack's real name but I'm not going to share it... neener, neener, neener


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Jes is a fan of the mighty Hoff.
> .



no i'm not. not at all. and it wigs me to think someone thinks i am!


----------



## Mini (Jul 12, 2007)

Jack Skellington has a bitchin' collection of figures, and is something of a prude. Also funny as hell. And prude-y.

(Happy? )


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2007)

Mini is scared of vaginas, but he really isn't a bad guy.
Ms. J may love my rack but she has no idea how many times I've pointed out her wonderful belly on Shortbus to anyone that will listen to me! :blush:
Santaclear gives the best rep.
JoyJoy is hot. (Who didn't know that?)
Sandie Z loves purple and has a cute house with furniture on platforms because of her caring husband Wayne.
Blackjack writes stories that I'm certain would give me nightmares.
Out of Habit has a very noble professional job and was recently proposed to via an ipod.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Mini is scared of vaginas, but he really isn't a bad guy.




They scare the hell out of me too Mini........:blink:


----------



## Mini (Jul 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They scare the hell out of me too Mini........:blink:



I just don't know what to do with 'em.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 12, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ms. J may love my rack but she has no idea how many times I've pointed out her wonderful belly on Shortbus to anyone that will listen to me! :blush:



I've just posted my bellyhang for you, Ms. AFG. Thanks for the props :bow:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

Mini said:


> Jack Skellington has a bitchin' collection of figures, and is something of a prude. Also funny as hell. And prude-y.
> 
> (Happy? )



Yeah, I'm good.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 12, 2007)

Mini said:


> I just don't know what to do with 'em.



Fill them with rafia and gourmet chocolates and expensive cheese and you've got a lovely gift.


----------



## Jane (Jul 12, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Fill them with rafia and gourmet chocolates and expensive cheese and you've got a lovely gift.



I believe at that point it would be a "lovely parting gift."


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> no i'm not. not at all. and it wigs me to think someone thinks i am!



Well, someone *cough not you* thought I had a crush on Rick Steves. What's worse?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 12, 2007)

Mini said:


> I just don't know what to do with 'em.



DON'T LISTEN TO RAINY!

I considered a number of responses, but I'm going to go with "Come here, little boy, and I'll show you....."


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 12, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I think I can say a few innocuous things about the Dimmers that I've met.
> 
> 10 AFG has a great rack. I am jealous of her rack. Seriously.



I think we're all quite envious! Not fair, not fair


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2007)

Remember when I was wishing my breasts got more attention? And this thread happened? 

Better watch it or they'll get (bigger) heads.


----------



## butch (Jul 12, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Remember when I was wishing my breasts got more attention? And this thread happened?
> 
> Better watch it or they'll get (bigger) heads.



If I can be so bold, you and Jes have the nicest racks I've seen in person.

Oh, I feel like an objectifying jerk right now,


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2007)

butch said:


> If I can be so bold, you and Jes have the nicest racks I've seen in person.
> 
> Oh, I feel like an objectifying jerk right now,



Jes does have a nice rack, doesn't she? She's all petite yet round and adorable, just like her lady friends.

There. Now you're not alone in the objectification.


----------



## Tina (Jul 12, 2007)

AnnMarie loves comfort food and has statues based upon one of my favorite childhood books, "Make Way For Ducklings" in her city. We also share a love of Mod design and turquoises/aquas and oranges.

Panhype is a faaaabulous cook and is also a DJ.

Michelle is part of a flock; she is their fearless leader.  

Mimosa is a new friend who is not only beautiful, but like me, she's not into the whole Harry Potter thing. She does like "Like Water For Chocolate" by Laura Esquivel, as do I.

Jamie is one hot mama who is evidently allergic to rubrum lilies, unfortunately. She is also going to be a sadie. :wubu:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 12, 2007)

Jay West Coast is fluent in Spanish.

Marlowegarp has written a screenplay.

BigCutieSasha leaves a window open for her cats to go in and out. They get rather upset if said window is closed.

James is trying to get a job in the U.S.

Tooz is learning Japanese.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 12, 2007)

Mimosa is incredibly sweet and fun to trade e-mails with.

Green Eyed Fairy is just as lovely in person as she is on the boards.

Jack Skellington "doesn't get" a lot of things, including The Simpsons. (blasphemer!)

Mini's kinda like House, in that "smartass with a point" kinda way.

gangstadawg is rarely here cause fullfiggas.com is such a distraction.

Oh, and:
Everyone here is bisexual. No, seriously. SCIENCE has proven it.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 12, 2007)

*Sasha* and *JayWestCoast* are _massage_-inists. 

*Fuzzy* uses something other than Windows (TM). I think Linux. Maybe he uses Windows after all, but vehemently dislikes it. Or I'm wrong.

*Tina* swears much more than I do.

*EdX* is Canadian.

(So is *Canadian*. )

*Fatlane* is very well-read.

*Santaclear* used to be in a band with...ah, but that was told to me in Private Message, so you'll have to guess. 

*Mini* is tall. We all knew that, right?

*famanStan* drives a Russian motorcycle with a sidecar. _Ural-right_ by me, Stan! 

*Wayne and Sandie Zitkus* are in Texas, but used to live in Colorado, and got married somewhere near the Great Lakes, I think. They have cute and loyal dogs.

*Abluesman* is a blues man.

Our *Webmaster*, Conrad, is a...whoops, I don't know if he said that outside of the Clubhouse, so no more on that. (Hint: Think "Christmas Trees".)

*SoVerySoft* likes Cougars. Yes, I said it. And not the cat type. Not the human type, either.

*Jane* is soft-spoken, demure, and dainty. (Although perhaps I'm not reading her right.)


----------



## Jane (Jul 12, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Our *Webmaster*, Conrad, is a...whoops, I don't know if he said that outside of the Clubhouse, so no more on that. (Hint: Think "Christmas Trees".)
> 
> *Jane* is soft-spoken, demure, and dainty. (Although perhaps I'm not reading her right.)



Conrad, Free's calling you a burned out light bulb that makes the rest of the string not work.

Damn Skippy I'm soft-spoken, demure, and dainty. Wanna make something of it?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I think I can say a few innocuous things about the Dimmers that I've met.
> 
> ...
> 2. Big Beautiful Me is an fantastic dancer who just graduated from Smith.
> ....



That is the first time in my whole life that ANYONE has ever said that. LOL

What exactly were you smoking when you saw me dance?! Better yet, what was it laced with?! 

And lastly, where do I send the check?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane said:


> Damn Skippy I'm soft-spoken, demure, and dainty. Wanna make something of it?


..
*cowers*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if *Jack Skellington* ever claimed to be the very model of a modern major-general, but I suspect he is.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 12, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I'm not sure if *Jack Skellington* ever claimed to be the very model of a modern major-general, but I suspect he is.



At least in matters vegetable, animal and mineral.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 12, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I'm not sure if *Jack Skellington* ever claimed to be the very model of a modern major-general, but I suspect he is.



Not only that, I've information vegetable, animal, and mineral. I know the kings of England, and I quote the fights historical. From Marathon to Waterloo, in order categorical. More or less.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 12, 2007)

Okay, I now know that Jack Skellington and FreeThinker are Gilbert & Sullivan dorks, like me. That's something I didn't know before. 

Yay us!


----------



## mimosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> Mimosa is a new friend who is not only beautiful, but like me, she's not into the whole Harry Potter thing. She does like "Like Water For Chocolate" by Laura Esquivel, as do I.



Awwww...thanks Tina. I think you are a beautiful person inside and out. :kiss2:


----------



## mimosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Mimosa is incredibly sweet and fun to trade e-mails with.



Thank you. :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: I enjoy talking to you very much.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Well, someone *cough not you* thought I had a crush on Rick Steves. What's worse?



i told you i slept in his bed, right?


ObThreadResponse: I know that [name withheld] thinks I should buy a green garter belt/stocking set.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 13, 2007)

*Xenophon* is a fan of "The Ruling Class".

See?


----------



## Friday (Jul 13, 2007)

Kilgore Trout has excellent taste in women.
Soup has the most amazing hair I've ever seen.
Ebony is even prettier than her pictures.
Ris and Bio are an extremely attractive couple.
Michelle is a hawty, accident prone, but hawt.
Frankie has a poopy kitty.
Santa needs to take Joy to the Great Eastern.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 13, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> *Fuzzy* uses something other than Windows (TM). I think Linux. Maybe he uses Windows after all, but vehemently dislikes it. Or I'm wrong.



I surf with Firefox, on Linux (Fedora Core 6 (64-bit).. coveting 7)


----------



## panhype (Jul 13, 2007)

Damnit.. i keep forgetting that stuff. Or get it completely wrong  Lemme try.

*Jamie* - hates mangolassi 
*Santaclear *- is an excellent drummer who makes guys like Jack DeJohnette and Jet Black wipe the floor. 
*Buffie* - has a huge collection of classical cars
*Ivy* - is a fashion designer and Big in Italy
*Kymber* - is one of the most down-to-earth persons i talked to and invented the paysite board
*Tina* - wouldn't touch tomato paste
*Ruby Ripples* - can ID 100 different kinds of fish only from its taste + texture. And would drive 20 miles to get fish in better quality
*Fatlane* - has the hugest collection of Kelligrl photos


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 13, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That is the first time in my whole life that ANYONE has ever said that. LOL
> 
> What exactly were you smoking when you saw me dance?! Better yet, what was it laced with?!
> 
> And lastly, where do I send the check?



I saw you take Marina's class before we did Gargantua at Smith. Remember?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Remember when I was wishing my breasts got more attention? And this thread happened?
> 
> Better watch it or they'll get (bigger) heads.



See? You get attention for the boobies,. I get attention for my belly.
It all works out.
However, AFG, remember: All Your FA are belong to me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> See? You get attention for the boobies,. I get attention for my belly.
> It all works out.
> However, AFG, remember: All Your FA are belong to me.



ah ha ha ha! Tis true, tis true!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 13, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> *Xenophon* is a fan of "The Ruling Class".
> 
> See?



I miss Xenophon.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2007)

BBWSweetheart is talented in writing romance stories, but that isn't her profession. She is also a fellow chocolaholic and hugaholic.

GeorgeNA is an engineer, but he should be a novelist. He and BBWSweetheart met here on DIMS. Another fellow hugaholic!

Ho Ho Tai is an amateur astronomer and has much wisdom to share.

Timberwolf "speaks" English better than I do and his native tongue is German! Also TW has a wonderful sense of humor!

Violet_Beauregard loves to watch romance movies and eat popcorn. She also loves television shows from the 70's and 80's.

~Punkin


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 13, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> *Wayne and Sandie Zitkus* are in Texas, but used to live in Colorado, and got married somewhere near the Great Lakes, I think. They have cute and loyal dogs.


Close. We're both New Jersey natives; we met at a singles dance there, and once had an apartment in Lake Hiawatha. We eloped in 1993 to the Little Historic Wedding Chapel in Elkton, MD (just over the Delaware border). Before living in Colorado, we lived in Henderson, NV (just outside Las Vegas) for a year.

And thanks for noticing how cute and loyal our puppies are!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 13, 2007)

My turn.

*Buffie* lives in Kansas City, MO - NOT Kansas City, KS, and has a BEAUTIFUL vintage Oldsmobile. And a Jaguar....

*Mystical Misty* is a schoolteacher, and lives in Oklahoma.

*Miss Vickie *probably sees the Northern Lighs more often than any of us.

*TheSadianLinguist* and *Ryan *live together.

So do *Risible *and *Biodieselman*. (Which is expected, seeing as they're married...)

*Sandie S-R's *husband is named Guy.

*TallFatSue's* husband is named Art.

*Cat *collects pictures of big folks next to big things and posts them on one of her web sites. (And I have a pic I have to get around to sending to her....)

*HereticFA* is much taller than I am, and I'm six foot.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Miss Vickie's husband is named Burtimus and TallFatSue has a happy marriage


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 14, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I saw you take Marina's class before we did Gargantua at Smith. Remember?




All the more reason for you NOT to think that.


----------



## Tina (Jul 14, 2007)

Sasha is visiting James in England. Looks like they're having fun, too.

Friday is a fabulous cook and she is having her kitchen remodeled.

Brenda has wonderful taste in clothing and accessories.

Stan was a California surfer boy, just down the coast from me, when we both were younger.

Wrench is a professional pirate.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 14, 2007)

Jamie shops at a co-op affiliated with mine, and I think we eat a lot of the same really wholesome foods.

Jes is absolutely an artist in her spare time.

BothGunsBlazing is fairly addicted to the show 24.

Fuzzy can do things with a dutch oven and hot coals that some chefs can only dream about.

ActivistFatGirl is incredibly passionate about her work, and the world is better for it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

Joy Joy is in love

Santa is in love

Carrie is in love

Soverysoft is in like very much (is it love yet?) 

Ditto for Fish (as above) and he also is an awesome artist!


----------



## djewell (Jul 15, 2007)

i absolutely love this thread! learning about you guys is great!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm going to do some of the people I've met in person from Dim:

Friday and Mr. Friday are totally sweet on each other and it's obvious they adore each other. Friday also has beautiful smoldery eyes.

Sharleen is a contagious bundle of energy guaranteed to raise the fun in the room.

LovelyOne likes to sew and is a very good seamstress (I saw the proof in her dress last year in Vegas).

Honey ("Homey") is sophisticated and saavy and also one of the kindest women you'll meet. She's recently unpacked enough boxes to last her a lifetime.

Mrs. SunGoddess is warm and friendly and really goes out of her way to make people feel included in things. She's also the go-to girl for all things regarding MAC cosmetics.

Mango has a strong creative side and played a sultan in Vegas suspiciously well.

Even when she doesn't say much JoyJoy is very approachable, and you get the sense she's thoughtfully taking it all in and noticing everything. She's studied art in school and has a great eye.

SweetTooth is aptly named since she's an awesome baker.

Lisa is just plain trouble. And I mean that in the most fun and entertaining sense of the word. Don't ever dare her to do anything. She might already have done it. 

Cinda is wryly funny and very observant. She doesn't miss much. 

I covet Risible's easy tan. She's also one very wise lady. 

Ebony is smart and funny and as beautiful inside as she is out. She genuinely cares about those around her.

Brenda is laugh-out-loud funny and a blast to hang out with. She's also very sensitive toward how people are feeling and has an uncanny sense for reading clues about what's really going on.

I may have to come back for another round later, because I missed several people.


----------



## Friday (Jul 15, 2007)

More of what I know...

Rainy can multi-task and still carry on great party conversation.
Miss Vickie wants out of the Great White North.
I would always want Brenda on my side because that girl is sharp.
Frankie works too hard.
I want to pinch Donna's cheeks because she's so darn cute.
Jamie will be a beautiful bride.
Ripley has incredible amounts of inner strength.
MissToodles is going to be a great teacher.
My husband is in love with Mrs Lavoie's butt.
TracyJo is going to be a fabulous Mommy. (Well, already is.)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 15, 2007)

Punkin (Ella) is one of the sweetest women I have ever known and she calls me *sister* 

Kara giving, caring and fun to know. 

Miss Vickie, intelligent, forgiving and a great friend

Barb, beautiful, intelligent, and a wicked sense of humor 

Waxy, yummy - just yummy 

Ned Sonntag - More intelligent than I think most people get, lives on Cape Cod, wears Bow Ties. Is much taller in person 

Heretic FA - Knows about the NAAFA WAVE. LOL Very interesting to talk to.

Andrew - Sweet, sweet, sweet. Plays guitar. 

BBWMoon - writes beautiful poetry. 

The Buffster - Turbo should be her middle name.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 13, 2007)

Friday said:


> More of what I know...
> 
> I want to pinch Donna's cheeks because she's so darn cute.



Get in line, Sister. No, the BACK of the line. No, not there ... way, way, way back THERE. Yeah, and you thought the line to buy Harry Potter 7 was long ...  

I know that *Mossystate* loves to dish, and I'm not talking about scooping ice cream into a bowl (though I'm sure she loves that too). 

I know that *Aliena* is going to make a fabulous Social Worker. 

I know that *Rainy* has incredible strength & resourcefulness, and the most beautiful set of peepers I've ever seen (sadly, only in photos). 

I know that *Miss Vickie * and *Tina* are two of the most empathetic & caring people I've ever known ... and that their genuine warmth lights up entire rooms. Homes. Mansions, even  

I know that *Michelle* will find a good job.

I know that *Ripley* is dedicated to her family, and that she loves her fur baby very much.

I know that if I don't get back to work, I'm going to get seriously behind.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 13, 2007)

*hell..it was quoted..fark..nothing to see here


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 13, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Uhoh, the only menton of me in this thread is that I like to dish..*L* Was just about to post a list, but, must regroup.



Oh, yeah ... and also, you're warm and kind and cuddly and small cartoon butterflies and tweety birds and cute little forest creatures follow you around wherever you go.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 13, 2007)

I know that...

Leesa is an incredible friend and has always been there for me, and she would give the shirt off of her back (even though she pretends to be tough  . She is also a wonderful auntie, and a truly strong independent woman.

Honey is smart, classy, beautiful, warm and caring. 

Berna could cheer anyone up, any day of the week! She has a beautiful smile and is upbeat and fun!

Nancy is sweet! And fun as well as an AWESOME dance partner.

Mango is a good guy- I know we joke about the "pimp" stuff, but for as many opportunities as he has to take advantage of a women, he does not take them. (The reason I know this is because women talk to each other about this stuff!) Oh..and he has no sense of smell!!

BJ is very considerate, well spoken and smart. He's a gentleman and should be proud! He's also a great photographer.

OK..sorry. That was six. I added one for luck! lol


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 13, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oh, yeah ... and also, you're warm and kind and cuddly and small cartoon butterflies and tweety birds and cute little forest creatures follow you around wherever you go.



I meant this to be funny .... but I'm looking at it again, and it just looks dumb. :doh: 

Mossy, I think you're the bees knees ... I really do. Yeah, you love to dish, but there isn't a mean bone in your body. You are just very interested in people, and I like that. I do notice that I'm using ellipses as emphasis ... a lot more ... than I used to. I think ... it's because I admire your writing style so much.


----------



## Jane (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to agree with Traci about Mossy. Bees knees and all.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 13, 2007)

You two..thanks..but..I am sitting here with cringe/smile on my face.Me did not want to sound like I think I did.. was a reflection on ME..not on any other human being, and just one of those thinking out loud moments. It struck a chord, and that's not bad. Now, eeek, please, carry on.


----------



## mango (Sep 13, 2007)

*OK... time to spill the beans...  


BigSexy920 Berna has a cute little pooch named Bubba.

Superodalisque is an amazing artist / art teacher.

Gypsy Dee has no known ticklish spots (BBW Robot perhaps??  ).

Heather is great to chill out with and you can chat with her like on of the boys.

Lipmixgirl has a BIG voice.

Curvesss has a constant craving for her poutine.

Liz loves to swim and chillax in the pool and has a groovy, funky pair of green shades.

John_Ireland loves a drink - and can drink his equivalent size in beer in conditions of extreme heat.

Ripley is scared of bats.

Rainy's car window is in need of repair.

Swordchick loves her OREO's.

Goofy has a fondness for bridges.

Sasha is NOT an avid toe wrestler but does require a daily fix of Chunky Monkey.

BeaBea has a sweet heart and a very generous nature.


*


----------



## Ash (Sep 14, 2007)

*supersoup* is as dorktastic as I am and loves her some fried pepperoni. :wubu: 

*Blackjack* still has a camera that uses FILM. Plus he's an FA to his core. 

*Out.of.habit *is a willing dress-up doll and looks FABULOUS in my clothes. :smitten: 
*
AnnMarie* loves Taco Doritos so much that she'll have them imported from Ohio.
*
Heather* throws kick-ass fatty parties. 

*SoVerySoft* takes the best pictures, and she's incredibly sweet!

*CrankySpice* loves etsy as much as I do.

*Lipmixgirl* has an SSBBB that *Berna* thinks should lose a few pounds. 




And the people at Qantas know *mango* by name.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 14, 2007)

Punkindreamer and Leesa - are 2 of the kindest sweetest people I have ever known and they are wonderful friends. :wubu: 

Cuteychubb and Susannah - are great to post with here and I hope our friendship grows.  

Stan has a lovely family and a kickass sence of humor. Dude you rock! 

Obesus - words escape me - but he is awesome.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 14, 2007)

mango said:


> *Liz loves to swim and chillax in the pool and has a groovy, funky pair of green shades.*



Yes, and the reason Mangers knows this? He's also a pool-hound.


----------



## Donna (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn, how did iI miss this stuff??


Friday said:


> I want to pinch Donna's cheeks because she's so darn cute.





TraciJo67 said:


> Get in line, Sister. No, the BACK of the line. No, not there ... way, way, way back THERE. Yeah, and you thought the line to buy Harry Potter 7 was long ...



*I got more cheek than you both got pinchers, so bring it ladies!  *



missaf said:


> Donnaalicious is incredibly patient and loves rock 'n' roll


*Patient? In a mental hospital methinks....and why do I suddenly have the song I Wanna Be Sedated in my head? Oh and Missa, YOU TOTALLY ROCK! *


----------



## gunther (Sep 14, 2007)

Rebecca has owned the same Cyndi Lauper tape for over 20 years.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 15, 2007)

Gunther knows more about music than anyone else I know.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 15, 2007)

I didn't make Mango OR Ashley's lists?

Will I ever get over it?

Stay tuned to the 6:00 news to find out.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 15, 2007)

^^ same here, wtf.  yeah, I am trying very hard to do this, but for some reason I can't recall anything about anyone when asked such a question. Pretty much can't remember much about my own self at the moment.

BothGunsBlazing - is a 'tard.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 15, 2007)

damn double post!

ok ok .. letsee.. 

Mango - looks like 70s porn star. I have severe Mango envy.

Blackjack - should be writing for rottentomatoes.com

Ashley - loves her some Lost  

Betsy - is friggin' awesome - you all lose out for nicest board member to her. sorry!

elle camino - I dig her indie rock stylings

supersoup - 'bese! loves her some PJs

Renaissance Woman - WoW nerd!! 

Rebecca - a true feedee, is nice (in Borat speak)

and that is all I can think of right now.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 15, 2007)

Barb- Has such a sarcastic wit, it can intimidate people. Not me  
JayWestCoast- Is a workaholic at his dream job. 
Soupy-Has some of the most gorgeous red hair ever! 
Yankee- Is awesome to chat on the phone with as well as to drunk dial. 
Eightyseven- Loves his football team way too much.  
James- Eats salads ALL the time. He even has them for breakfast sometimes. 
Tina- Has a gold star on her profile. Something I don't know if I will ever be cool enough to achieve. 
Mango- Seems to have met more women from Dims than anyone else. 
Troubadours- Loves owls. 
Katybug-She is shy, but once you get to know her, MAN is she fun to be around. 
Marlowegarp-Makes a wicked triple vanilla latte w/ whip.
Elle- is down right sexy in every pic she takes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 15, 2007)

I know that Mossystate is a cool, intelligent Lady 

I know that Rebecca is wonderful


----------



## Rosie (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know very many ppl here but I'll try:

Tina does amazing graphics

The Webmaster is from Switzerland

TraciJo and her hubby recently adopted a son

TracyArts is into Renaissance Faires

Les Toil very generously lets people in the Paintshop Pro community use his artwork

Sandie Sabo-Russo has a plus size clothing business


----------



## gunther (Sep 17, 2007)

Dictionaries are among Rebecca's favorite books.


----------



## Britannia (Sep 17, 2007)

I know that BothGunsBlazing is hella funny.

And TheSadienLinguist (sp?) is a very generous, sweet, wise person... she sent me some of her old clothes a long time ago when I was going through the rougher stages of recovery.

I can never say thank you enough! :wubu:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 18, 2007)

Asshley is a great napping partner!

BigSexy is great at spooning and singing Billy Idol!

Nancy can impersonate a sasquatch like no one else I've ever met and she loves pink!

HugKiss loves younger men!

LargeNLovely has a special truckdriver gene!

WrestlingGuy is a fantastic cook!

Turtleteacher really is obsessed with Turtles!

Honey has amazing jewelry!

Felecia gives the softest hugs I've ever felt!

Mango has the most neatly organized suitcase I've ever seen!

Gypsy has a thing for corsets and hedgehogs!

Sasha always has awesome eyeshadow on!

Heather likes peanut butter and jelly shakes!

LipMixGirl loves her funky glasses!

I could do more.... but it's late and I want to sleep!


----------



## Ash (Sep 18, 2007)

BBMe loves her job! And she's pretty awesome, too.

BothGunsBlazing owns a ridiculous number of CDs.

BCSasha is gorgeous. That is all.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 18, 2007)

Gunther is a football fan and a good teacher.


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2007)

Spanky is on the List.


----------



## gunther (Sep 18, 2007)

Rebecca hates it when people say "should have went" or "I feel nauseous".


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 18, 2007)

Nobody knows anything about me... *mysterious lurk*

=Divals


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 18, 2007)

I know things about you, Divals, but I think you'd hurt me for bringing them up.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 19, 2007)

I know stuff about people, but I have been sworn to secrecy! 


*I take PayPal, most major credit cards, and valuable coins...PM me*


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 19, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know things about you, Divals, but I think you'd hurt me for bringing them up.



Oh dear...

=Divals


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I miss Xenophon.



Rumours of my demise have been exaggerated !

In the last year I've fled to Paris, come back again, become a Buddhist (yes, really) and somehow acquired an academic post. 

The icing on the cake is that my concubine (with whom I celebrate 3 years next month) is off the diet. It was making her miserable.


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

What sect, Xenophon?


----------



## Esme (Sep 30, 2007)

Xenophon said:


> Rumours of my demise have been exaggerated !
> 
> In the last year I've fled to Paris, come back again, become a Buddhist (yes, really) and somehow acquired an academic post.
> 
> The icing on the cake is that my concubine (with whom I celebrate 3 years next month) is off the diet. It was making her miserable.



That sorta answers the "Where the heck have you been?" question!


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> What sect, Xenophon?



Non-denominational, Tina. I'm essentially an eclectic, influenced by various schools (as well as other religions like Taoism). I like Stephen Batchelor's term 'agnostic Buddhist'.


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 30, 2007)

Esme said:


> That sorta answers the "Where the heck have you been?" question!



I didn't know anyone had even been asking !

Paris, by the way, is definitely not BBW-friendly. While beautiful, there is a huge amount of walking involved. There's the metro, of course; but the only way to see Paris is on foot.


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, okay. I can relate to that.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 30, 2007)

I know that mossy seems to be having problems with her computer. She keeps asking "is this thing on?". Poor thing.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 30, 2007)

Please..if ANYBODY can see my posts..would you PLEASE let me know..this is very upsetting.


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

And I believe that Michelle has developed an acute hearing problem -- always saying, "what?" Such a shame.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 30, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I know that mossy seems to be having problems with her computer. She keeps asking "is this thing on?". Poor thing.



What's a "mossy"? And why does she have a computer??


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 30, 2007)

Xen - I don't know about that. I spent 5 days alone in Paris, did all my traveling by metro, and I loved it. The bakeries are DEFINITELY ssbbw friendly (if not the actual bakery staff).


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

( But what really gets me.. is that 99.9998% of the French population smokes.. and smokes alot! )


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2007)

Spanky said:


> What's a "mossy"? And why does she have a computer??



I CAN SEE WHAT YOU ARE TYPING!!

You are mean and I now need to leave Dimensions..thanks a lot.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 1, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Xen - I don't know about that. I spent 5 days alone in Paris, did all my traveling by metro, and I loved it. The bakeries are DEFINITELY ssbbw friendly (if not the actual bakery staff).



Then you are cooler than me. I HATED the metro and all the walking in Paris. But yes the bakeries had some of the best stuff I think I might ever have in my life.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 1, 2007)

Even a cheese sandwich (the only thing I could successfully order in french) is amazing there. And I am not cooler than you - I was just ALONE, so I got to do it all at my own pace. And that was slooooow. lol.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 1, 2007)

What?

........


----------



## Spanky (Oct 1, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I CAN SEE WHAT YOU ARE TYPING!!
> 
> You are mean and I now need to leave Dimensions..thanks a lot.



No, please, don't go! We never let anybody leave. We beg and plead incessantly until they promise to stay. Because when they leave, they ALWAYS never come back.


But maybe we need to make an exception. Can I have your cans??


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 3, 2007)

Tina said:


> What sect, Xenophon?



Rats, the correct answer was of course 'Xen'. 
_L'esprit d'escalier_...


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 8, 2007)

Gunther loves his mother's chicken salad. 

Divals has been a member of _a certain group_ for longer than I have *and *he's one of the few.


----------



## gunther (Oct 8, 2007)

Rebecca followed the recipe of my mother's chicken salad.


----------

